# Mobi V-15 Review



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone :wave:

This is a quick review of the Mobi Washer I was lucky enough to win in the "12 days of Christmas" draw.

Before reading this I want you all to understand that I am by no means an expert in the mould of some of you here. I am very much just a keen amateur who looks to keep all cars that come near me as clean and tidy as possible including machine polishing / correction where necessary. Without this site I would still be washing my car with a single bucket and a gritty sponge and would be happy like 99% of the population with a swirltastic car.

So anyhoo I digress.....
Firstly thanks to Whizzer for getting the Mobi to me.
As supplied to me the box contained the Mobi-V15 washer, cable to connect to 12V Car Supply, Gun with variable nozzle, Hose that twists into place and a 12V to mains connector which is handy if you are using this at home rather than on the move.










I have to say that before winning this prize I had not taken much notice of Mobi washers. Had seen a bit of chat on the forums but had not really bothered me. PW of choice was a Karcher K4.99M up until about October last year when surprise surprise it failed. Replaced that with a Nilfisk C120 which I have been very happy with since purchase.

So after winning one I thought I would check out the chat and the Mobi site to see what all the fuss was about. After reading the info I concluded that I would not normally consider one of these as it would not normally fit in with my wash routine. Although it mentions car detailing it seems to be aimed more at the market that need a washer on the move such as bike cleaning, surfboard cleaning or even Car shows on the move.

According to the blurb the Mobi-V15 has a 15l capacity, and operates between 45psi and 130psi using the variable nozzle through the 20 foot hose.










I then considered how I could best use one and even thought about using it as a possible vessel for a prewash as well as wash but it is clear that you are not to use anything through the Mobi except water so that ruled out that.

The other point is that quite a few people are moving towards using less water and this could be used as possibly a pre-rinse aid for ONR etc where minimal water is required.

Right onto the review.

Firstly I found it awkward to fill as it would not fit under the tap in my sink as it is quite tall. I have this issue with my big buckets so no real issue. You have the option of filling using either a hose or watering can etc.

As I was at home I plugged in using the regular 12V DC and then plugged this into the 12V to mains adapter. Thinking about this now seeing as it is a standard figure of eight connector it may be able to plug a standard mains cable in but not tried.

Twisted the hose on (doesn't seem overly secure but never moved or came off) and then put the gun on the end of the hose.

Ok, ready to go.......
Switched on the power switch on the side of the Mobi and away we go. Squeezed the trigger and yes we have water.....
The nozzle twists on the end of the gun to make the spray variable from a fine mist through to its max spray.

I am not a technical expert on these matters but I cannot see how they get to 130psi as compared to my Nilfisk which is rated at 120psi I found it very lacklustre. Bear in mind that I am using this at home in place of my normal Pressure Washer which I guess is not its natural habitat. With the pressure it has it would be ideal for rinsing the car but it just did not seem to have the pressure for adequately cleaning the car.

I have attached a video to give you an idea of the Mobi in action on my car.
Excuse the video as the Misses took it :lol:






If you wanted to snowfoam with the Mobi then you would also be out of luck.
Since using this on my car I have also used this on bike. Whilst it was not in the state of an offroad bike it was still extremely dirty with road grime. The Mobi easily had enough grunt to be able to give a pre clean rinse. I then cleaned it thoroughly including a chain cleaner and then it was rinsed at various stages with more of a fine spray. For this type of application the Mobi was excellent and had both the power and capacity to easily cope with a full clean of my bike and will be using it again for this purpose. If I was going offroad then it would be ideal to rinse the bike before throwing it onto the bike rack prior to coming home.

I am not working at the moment but once I have work I will buy some ONR to ascertain if this works better as part of this solution. You would then only be using a max 15L to pre-rinse the car which I would imagine is a considerable saving over a regular pressure washer / hose. You could even use collected rainwater instead of tap water for further savings. I will be happy to update this thread with my findings once this takes place if people are interested.

If somebody asked me to recommend this product I would happily do so but with some caveats as to its intended use.

•	I would not recommend as a replacement for a regular pressure washer for people doing what I would describe as a normal DW wash with 2 buckets and snowfoam.
•	Without a full test of the ONR process I could not comment but having read of the process on here I would say it may work well in this situation as a pre rinse.
•	I can also see this working well for show cars that require a small wash when they get to site.
•	I would definitely recommend the Mobi for anyone requiring a mobile washer for cleaning bikes, dogs, boats etc.

If you can think of anything else missing or have questions then happy to accept feedback.

Thanks for taking the time to read and thanks to all on here for the continued time and patience they give.

Simon 

PS. If someone can point me in the right direction as to how embed the video then it would be appreciated.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

hi nice to see you made the effort to do full write up and video on the gift 
i can see this product being ideal for car shows for quick clean up and of course bikes but am interested in how the 130 psi works and nice to see the misses involved all mine says is its to cold out there 

Cheers


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I used the Nomad, pretty much the same thing. I use it to spray the waterless onto the vehilce. Works pretty good. Love it for Demos, as it is so small and can fit into the trunk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Review and looks to be a useful product for shows etc - Also think could help with the ONR techniques


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

Relaited said:


> I used the Nomad, pretty much the same thing. I use it to spray the waterless onto the vehilce. Works pretty good. Love it for Demos, as it is so small and can fit into the trunk


Have you had any problems with the pump or seals when passing waterless products through it?


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not, and I have not been pounding on it, have been using it every now and then.

It does want to spray hard and fast, and, as you know, with the waterless, we want a mist, so I have it pretty restricted, and it still comes out pretty fast. So I bet I am puttign a binch of pressure on the unit.

Have you?

I don't see any issues with the mix itself causing issues ... do you?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Good review there mate.

I cant see how this would help with ONR as the whole point is wash and drie NO RINSE....... lol

I think like my pump srayer it would be good as a quick final rinse with filtered water.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dandelyon (Jan 31, 2010)

smoki1969 said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> According to the blurb the Mobi-V15 has a 15l capacity, and operates between 45psi and 130psi using the variable nozzle through the 20 foot hose.
> 
> I am not a technical expert on these matters but I cannot see how they get to 130psi as compared to my Nilfisk which is rated at 120psi I found it very lacklustre. Bear in mind that I am using this at home in place of my normal Pressure Washer which I guess is not its natural habitat. With the pressure it has it would be ideal for rinsing the car but it just did not seem to have the pressure for adequately cleaning the car.


Interesting you should say that because i have a Dirtworker and have seen the MObi in operation, and I couldn't believe their claims of the most pressure in a portable pressure washer.

If you look at the www.dirtworker.co.uk site they've done a series of tests of the Dirtworker against competitors - presumably the mobi. what they're saying is the competitors aren't measuring the pressure correctly and what they quote is meaningless.

They have tested them all the correct way on the mid setting plus the Nomad 18volt cordless that's now in stock, and they show the Nomad as being 98 PSI, Dirtworker as 77 and the competitors way down at around 50 PSI.

They've also test the force of the water coming out. very interesting.

This all seems to stack up with your thinking that the Mobi people are misleading customers. I'm happy with my Dirtworker and may even buy a Nomad, because it looks like real quality. I mean you're getting a proper removable battery that you can recharge in your house. With the Mobi copy you have to take the whole base unit into your house/workshop to recharge it.
http://www.dirtworker.co.uk/products/18v-cordless-nomad.php

pip pip


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

Relaited said:


> I have not, and I have not been pounding on it, have been using it every now and then.
> 
> It does want to spray hard and fast, and, as you know, with the waterless, we want a mist, so I have it pretty restricted, and it still comes out pretty fast. So I bet I am puttign a binch of pressure on the unit.
> 
> ...


Was concerned about the use of kaolin clay through it as no matter how ground down its still hard matter and petrolium distillates can make seals swell.
The waterless i use does not contain clay but there have been time i would of liked to use it.

Ive been using a fence painting unit as it give a fan type spray ideal for waterless.

You say the spray from the mobi is hard and fast. Maybe a different gun would be the way forward.


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, different sprayer to achieve mist. But I have other units that perform better in my mind.

Also, the "waterless" stuff I use is latest greatest, no clay ... way beyond that in iterations & improvements.


----------



## lessh2o (Sep 3, 2009)

Relaited said:


> Yes, different sprayer to achieve mist. But I have other units that perform better in my mind.
> 
> Also, the "waterless" stuff I use is latest greatest, no clay ... way beyond that in iterations & improvements.


Any links for the units you use 
TA


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.nomad2go.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Dandelyon said:


> Interesting you should say that because i have a Dirtworker and have seen the MObi in operation, and I couldn't believe their claims of the most pressure in a portable pressure washer.
> 
> If you look at the www.dirtworker.co.uk site they've done a series of tests of the Dirtworker against competitors - presumably the mobi. what they're saying is the competitors aren't measuring the pressure correctly and what they quote is meaningless.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh  you obviously own dirtworker.co.uk or work for them at least ...... product placement like an american movie !!


----------

